# New Design for Quads, 15 Pan Palettes, and Blush Palettes???



## CajunFille' (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok Ladies, I am super excited about the new design of the quads & palettes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've heard that the empty quads and palettes are re-designed to look the same as the quads that came out with the Spring Color Forecast Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new 15 pro pan e/s & 6 pro pan blush palette will also have the clear lid! I'm sure that this is true because the manager at my MAC counter confirmed it for me. She doesn't have any in stock yet, and could tell me that they would probably be released with the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, if anyone has pics of the new palettes, a link where I can see them, or any more info about them could you please post them for me? TIA


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 15, 2010)

Although I am super excited for the new 15-pan palette design it bums me out a little bit that all of my palettes won't match.  I am totally picky about that stuff.  

It will be so nice to have clear lids!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome!! I cannot wait to see what the new 15 Pro Eyeshadow Palettes would look like!! I can finally give labeling the eyeshadows a rest!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 15, 2010)

Although I like the idea of clear tops - and the fact that they just plain look more sleek - I found out that popping the dividers off is impossible with the SCF quads - and I would hate not being able to house more than 15 eyeshadows in one palette. It saves me so much on buying more palettes - especially when you own as many eyeshadows as I do.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

i am pleased that they will all now have clear lids because i really didn't like that i couldn't see what was in each palette!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

Booooooo.... I might have to get a few of the currents for backups.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 15, 2010)

thats awesome!!! it gets really annoyin trying to find certain colors even though i label everything by color group .. should i just invest in getting the new ones .. i have 11 palettes thats going to cost me over 100 bucks ....?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know how I would feel about clear covers tbh. Its one thing that we can see the colors from the outside but can you imagine them getting dirty too fast? Shadow dust all over the cover mixed in with the others. It will look unkept and sloppy. :\ Just like the quad compacts get dirty, add 11 more shadows and see what happens!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 15, 2010)

^thats the first thing i thought of too, they will look dirty if you don't constantly wipe them off. i think clear lids look so unprofessional too if u don't keep them 100% clean and clear. i guess it depends how ocd u are with it lol i love solid lids and a sleek logo.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 15, 2010)

So excited about the clear lids. That's amazing, now I don't have to think about labeling my palettes.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 15, 2010)

are  they going to be the same price or are they going to be more?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 15, 2010)

^They are going to stay at the same price like the two quads in Spring Colour Forecast.


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Although I like the idea of clear tops - and the fact that they just plain look more sleek - I found out that popping the dividers off is impossible with the SCF quads - and I would hate not being able to house more than 15 eyeshadows in one palette. It saves me so much on buying more palettes - especially when you own as many eyeshadows as I do._

 
I could not agree more!!  I don't have the money to stock up on palettes at the moment but I am in desperate need of some new ones-AND if this new packaging makes it impossible to pop out the insert I won't be able to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Come on, MAC, why can't we have clear lids AND pop-able inserts?!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2010)

I just have one old 15 e/s palette - I will love the new ones!! Great that you look inside now.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 15, 2010)

I am really excited about the new palettes. I am just starting to build up my eyeshadow collection. I only have one 15 Pan Palette now so it will be easy to replace it with the new one.


----------



## CajunFille' (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_are  they going to be the same price or are they going to be more?_

 
Oh of course they will be more expensive. MAC is getting really good about price increases lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new prices are: $5-quads, $14-15 palette, $14-6 blush palette. MAC is really starting to get on my nerves with all the more expensive prices, but as far as the new palettes I kind of don't mind b/c the design is sooo much better. Here's the link so you can check it out. They don't have pics of the new design up yet, but the new prices are there, of course. MAC Quads and Palettes


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 15, 2010)

^ of course the new prices would be up! I just bought a new 15 pallet the other day and I usually dont buy their 4 b/c I have bought some from ELF for travel since they are only $1. But the price increase really does suck!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 15, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooo! I already know I'm going to hate the clear lid lol. I'm going to go order a bunch of the current x15 e/s and x6 blush palettes. I don't want to switch over to the new stuff until I have no choice! 6 x15 and 2 x6 should last awhile... I hope


----------



## Meisje (Feb 15, 2010)

Does exposure to light have any effect on makeup? Because I would think that solid lids would preserve the pigments better. 

But perhaps light has no effect on cosmetics.


----------



## Vlcatko (Feb 15, 2010)

Clear lid would not be bad... I like the quad design (the old one) because of that. And I did not have any issues with the lid getting dirty. BUT!!! The new design is not so good IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I have seen several pictures of the new quad I must say that it "looks" more sleek and classy even but in reality the new quad is bulkier and the materials used in its construction are much more impractical - the glossy black plastic is awful for fingerprints and eyeshadow dust and the lid is not much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the fact that it is impossible to depot the quads/pop out the divider just adds to my "I-do-not-really-like-it" feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I would LOVE would be keeping the old quads and changing the 15/6-palettes so they would look like the quads - that means old materials but clear lid like the quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just one 15-pan palette so no big deal about keeping my palettes the same... I think I will buy 2 more in the old design and that should keep me safe for some time - I am quite satisfied with my eyeshadow collection so I am not planning on major eyeshadow buys...


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 15, 2010)

I only have one 15 palette and I just bought it last week. I don't know if I should be glad because I only have one palette or bummed because I just got it and NOW they're changing. lol IMO, the solid black palettes look more sleek and professional, but the clear lids would be more convienent. Hmm.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just going to miss the ease of depotting/removing the cases from the old quads and 15-palettes. I got a quad from the Spring Color Forecast and I haven't depotted it yet because I'm afraid. I'm a pro at depotting the older quads, now I feel like a newb.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Clear lid would not be bad... I like the quad design (the old one) because of that. And I did not have any issues with the lid getting dirty. BUT!!! T*he new design is not so good IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I have seen several pictures of the new quad I must say that it "looks" more sleek and classy even but in reality the new quad is bulkier and the materials used in its construction are much more impractical - the glossy black plastic is awful for fingerprints and eyeshadow dust and the lid is not much better *





And the fact that it is impossible to depot the quads/pop out the divider just adds to my "I-do-not-really-like-it" feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I would LOVE would be keeping the old quads and changing the 15/6-palettes so they would look like the quads - that means old materials but clear lid like the quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just one 15-pan palette so no big deal about keeping my palettes the same... I think I will buy 2 more in the old design and that should keep me safe for some time - I am quite satisfied with my eyeshadow collection so I am not planning on major eyeshadow buys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree this is the reason why I'm not so amped about the newer design and the clear lids on the the eyeshadows get dirtier than the older design not sure why..


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 15, 2010)

Those lids better be thick and clear! haha That's kinda cool. :nod:

Although what woulda been better would have been for the piggies to go back to 7.5 grams!! haha

But for real the best would be the creation of a whole new pro blush and eye palette!!! It should be the height of 2 pro 15 palettes vertically side by side plus 1 palette lying horizontal on top of the 2 and the width of 1 pro 15 palette!!! 

ARE YOU LISTENING MAC!??! You're not fulfilling a TRUE Need!


----------



## rei181 (Feb 15, 2010)

I played with the SCF quads and I am not a fan. I don't like all the finger prints that are left behind easily. I also don't see how it will be easy to switch and rearrange pans because there is no little dip between the shadows....if the quads are exactly the same as the SCF quads.


----------



## Care (Feb 15, 2010)

I sure am glad that I just bought backups (before the price increase) so that all of my palettes will match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_thats awesome!!! it gets really annoyin trying to find certain colors even though i label everything by color group .. should i just invest in getting the new ones .. i have 11 palettes thats going to cost me over 100 bucks ....?_

 
I don't think you should repurchase the new palettes just because they're different.  Do you have a label on the outside of your palette to let you know what colors are inside of it?  I don't nearly have as many as you, but for my 6 or so palettes, I put a small piece of masking tape on the crease (kind of where the clasp is) so that I know what color palette I'm grabbing!  Here's a pic for refrence.  Since I store my palettes standing up, the tape is in a perfect spot, but if you store they laying down, maybe you'd want to put it on the lid





Silver label : whites, greys, blacks, silvers etc
Black label : browns, i didn't have a brown sharpie lol
Yellow/Orange label : yellows and oranges
Pink label:  pinks & purples
Blue/Green label : blues and greens



$100+ is a lot of money to waste on something you already have that works perfectly.  Although, alternatively if you've already convinced yourself that you _NEED_ to make the switch, you can always try selling your used palettes on here for like $8-$12 depending on condition.  People are always willing to buy palettes & that'll help with the cost


----------



## wickedlife0o0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really too excited about the clear lid. I really prefer the all black, I think its more sleek. (Personal Thoughts) I think I may have to buy a few of the original 15's for backup's.


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

Even though I only have one 15-pan palette, I will definitely stock up on the older ones before they're gone... I hate the new packaging ugh!


----------



## buki (Feb 16, 2010)

ahhh I'm not so sure about the clear lids either... anyone know when they are going to switch them out? I want to get back up palettes in a few weeks!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Another potential problem I see is that I know a lot of people use the inside of the lid for color labels. With the new design the only way to be sure what color you are using would be popping the pan out and reading on the bottom of it.

Personally though, I think the clear lid will be a good change. I've been curious about the Z-palettes for that reason, but the fact that they're made out of paper (!) put me off.

This comparison on the other hand reminds me of the problem of not being able to take the dividers out of the new palettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess, as with most things, there are both positives and negatives with this change.


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm ... I wish that they will add the new palette in addition to the old one so we have the option to choose!! 

Personally I prefer the old pallet but I'm tempted to try the new one as well. I already have 10 palettes and I have them all labeled on the inside cover. I think I will buy one NOW before the change ... Then when the new one comes out I'll also get one and put my most used E/S in it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

I did prefer the old palette. I hate the way clear lids look when they get scratched and dirty. I dont like the way you cant really take out the inserts in the new style and I have heard that these new style cases break a lot easier if dropped. Im also not too mad about the magnetic opening/closing mechanism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall be stocking up on the old style palettes it seems!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with what a lot of people are saying here. I picked up both quads from the Spring Colour Forecast and have barely used them and already they're dirty with my fingerprints and eye shadow dust. I was never into depotting my quads, but I do take the dividers out of my 15 pan palettes so they can hold 26 shadows. If you can't take the new dividers out, that would be a problem for me. I like to be able to save space with fitting more shadows in each palette. Not to mention how dirty the new ones would get really quickly! 

I like all my palettes to be the same as well, maybe I'll have to get a couple more of the old ones, does anyone know if these are still in stores, or have they switched them out to the new ones?


----------



## Lapis (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess I need to stock up on the old style since I label the inside of my paettes
thanks mac


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2010)

I kind of like the idea of it being clear but I agree with most people here in that it would not look very prof. to pull out a dusty palette.

For a quad the new design is not so bad. But not for the 15. I would not like the 15 being made like the quad is now. I've had a few break at the hinge and an m/a was telling me today she has had that problem with the older ones also.

I just depotted last summer and now have I think 12 of the 15 palettes with most being full and others almost. I guess I should pick up a feww. I'm weird in the thing with them all looking the same.


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 17, 2010)

ugh, the 15 pan is going to be clear???? If I order some 15 pans through the canadian MAC website right now will I still get the old design? I want to get a couple because I am not a fan of the new idea at all.


----------



## enigmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

I know it's a hassle when you have multiple palettes but I still prefer the all black palettes.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

^I'm excited to see the new design. I like change, when its GOOD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a sort of unrelated note, wouldn't it be nice if MAC also redesigned their eye-shadow pots so that the pan popped out easily and there was a magnet already attached to the bottom? Kind of like MUFE's shadows. I hate having to depot...


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm excited to see the new design. I like change, when its GOOD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a sort of unrelated note, wouldn't it be nice if MAC also redesigned their eye-shadow pots so that the pan popped out easily and there was a magnet already attached to the bottom? Kind of like MUFE's shadows. I hate having to depot..._

 
I guess I'm weird, I kind of like depotting. I only have to do it for the LE e/s pots that I buy though, I usually just get them in pan form already if they're permanent shades.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Another potential problem I see is that I know a lot of people use the inside of the lid for color labels. With the new design the only way to be sure what color you are using would be popping the pan out and reading on the bottom of it._

 

that is what bugs me the most. i guess i'll have to stock up on old paletts, although they, too, will be full eventually and i'll have to switch to the new ones..


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 19, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the tight fit of the new Spring Colour Forecast palettes? Jeez you'll never be able to get your pans outta there!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 19, 2010)

I just ordered 3 more of the 15 palette. I have mine labeled from the outside with pretty lettering stickers so the clear is too much for me. I am eventually when I run out will just have to convert mine to hold 20-25(?). 

I personally think this sucks.


----------



## buki (Feb 19, 2010)

is this 100% official? I'm freaking out because the 15 pan palettes are sold out right now... :*(


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buki* 

 
_is this 100% official? I'm freaking out because the 15 pan palettes are sold out right now... :*(_

 






 I just ordered one (from Pro), I hope the store still has them available when I go in a couple of weeks, and I'll pick up a spare eyeshadow & blush, but then I won't be buying anymore eyeshadows because I HATE the new ones... good move MAC. I'll just stop buying until my LE shadows run out (which will probably be NEVER).


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Another potential problem I see is that I know a lot of people use the inside of the lid for color labels. With the new design the only way to be sure what color you are using would be popping the pan out and reading on the bottom of it.

Personally though, I think the clear lid will be a good change. I've been curious about the Z-palettes for that reason, but the fact that they're made out of paper (!) put me off.

This comparison on the other hand reminds me of the problem of not being able to take the dividers out of the new palettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess, as with most things, there are both positives and negatives with this change._

 
I have 5 zpalettes and love them.  I was iffy about it at first since it's made of heavyweight paper, but it's actually very durable!  The paper isn't typical flimsy paper at all and the palette feels really... i guess, "hefty".  I was afraid that if I dropped my MAC palette it would break at the hinge or something since it's plastic, so I decided on the zpalette.  Plus I can fit 26 MAC sized e/s, so now I have my MAC, Lorac, and UD e/s in one place.  The clear part of the lid is thick also so it's not like it's a flimsy window or anything.  Oh, and beauty.com carries zpalettes now so I order through them since bing cb is usually 20% plus no sales tax and you earn 5% drugstore dollars to use on future purchases!


----------



## CajunFille' (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Has anyone noticed the tight fit of the new Spring Colour Forecast palettes? Jeez you'll never be able to get your pans outta there!_

 
Awww man, I love the new design of the palettes and quads, but I didn't think about this. If the new ones are designed EXACTLY like the SCF ones it means that there will be no little groove cut out so that you can remove the pans easily. Damn it! I am going to pay my friend at MAC a visit on Tuesday and see if she can tell me more about them. I forgot to ask her about this detail when she first told me about them coming out. I'll let ya'll know as soon as I find out. I really hope they still have the groove thing still.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry if this has been covered already. But just wondering if the new ones are being stocked as stores sell out of the old ones or are they pulling all the old ones to start selling the new? Have the new ones already appeared in stores?

Damn! I have got to buy a few now and that screws up all my haul lists for the upcoming collections. After more than a decade of buying MAC e/s I freakin decide last summer to depot, not even a year before they change. This really f**ks up my whole little world. (yes my life is THAT pathetic)


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 22, 2010)

So, *when* is this affective as of? I ordered one 15 pan (after asking on here and no reply) and may order another.


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Sorry if this has been covered already. But just wondering if the new ones are being stocked as stores sell out of the old ones or are they pulling all the old ones to start selling the new? Have the new ones already appeared in stores?

Damn! I have got to buy a few now and that screws up all my haul lists for the upcoming collections. After more than a decade of buying MAC e/s I freakin decide last summer to depot, not even a year before they change. This really f**ks up my whole little world. (yes my life is THAT pathetic)_

 
LOL. I know what you mean I'm OCD about my stuff, and I want all my pallets to look the same


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone know the releasedate of the new pallettes? I am looking forward to this!


----------



## mern (Feb 27, 2010)

as am I ... Id be willing to swap old for new palettes!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2010)

i would love to be able to see the colors without opening the lid. I have 4 palettes already and I am quickly closing in on #5. It does make labeling a problem, but I will come up with something. Bring it on already!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 27, 2010)

^I have ordered Soot e/s yesterday and I do indeed need to order another eyeshadow palette and keep on buying e/s in pot forms until I get up to 15 to depot them.


----------



## bagandshoelover (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the Unii Cosmetic Palette?  I wanted to try the Z palette too but I was uneasy about it being made of cardboard so I bought a Unii one and I love it!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bagandshoelover* 

 
_Has anyone here tried the Unii Cosmetic Palette?  I wanted to try the Z palette too but I was uneasy about it being made of cardboard so I bought a Unii one and I love it!_

 
Here's a thread about the Z Palettes, and Unii came up too towards the end: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/o...-coool-159213/


----------



## marquise (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the quad MAC palettes with the see through lid but don't think they're as sturdy as the current 15 palette. I have dropped my 15 palette a few times but it's still in perfect condition whereas I've broken two quad palettes. I will definitely be buying another 15 palette and I want to get a 6 blush one too.


----------



## MUALindsay (Mar 1, 2010)

An Artist at the store I most frequent said they haven't got word on if/what the new palettes would look like. They could easily be like the quads w/o the clear lids (the current quads are clear-lidded already). She said they have plenty of stock of the current 15 pan & 6 blush palettes, that they'd obviously have to sell first, so she's confused about it too. She mentioned most likely the new quads would have the "thumb spot" to make it easier to put in/out shadows, but the Spring Color Forecast ones didn't, as thy aren't meant to be removed.

I bought 2 of the 15 & 2 of the 6, just in case, anyways.


----------



## DonnaN (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Even though I only have one 15-pan palette, I will definitely stock up on the older ones before they're gone... I hate the new packaging ugh!_

 
I have 8 of the 15-pan palettes--Neutral Shimmer, Neutral NonShimmer,Greys (includes black and white),Blues,Greens,Purples,Pinks/Reds,Yellows/Golds/Oranges.  I definately think that I will get a few of the original design, as backups

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liya2007* 

 
_Hmmm ... I wish that they will add the new palette in addition to the old one so we have the option to choose!! 

Personally I prefer the old pallet but I'm tempted to try the new one as well. I already have 10 palettes and I have them all labeled on the inside cover. I think I will buy one NOW before the change ... Then when the new one comes out I'll also get one and put my most used E/S in it._

 
I might consider this too......use a new palette for my neutrals that get used the most.  I have my palettes labeled with a grid that I created on an Excel spreadsheet.  I print it out on a large removable label and then place it on the inside cover of the palette.  If I move colors around, I just update the grid and redo the label.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buki* 

 
_is this 100% official? I'm freaking out because the 15 pan palettes are sold out right now... :*(_

 
Really....that is NOT good news....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MUALindsay* 

 
_An Artist at the store I most frequent said they haven't got word on if/what the new palettes would look like. They could easily be like the quads w/o the clear lids (the current quads are clear-lidded already). She said they have plenty of stock of the current 15 pan & 6 blush palettes, that they'd obviously have to sell first, so she's confused about it too. She mentioned most likely the new quads would have the "thumb spot" to make it easier to put in/out shadows, but the Spring Color Forecast ones didn't, as thy aren't meant to be removed.

I bought 2 of the 15 & 2 of the 6, just in case, anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I must remember to pick these up this coming week.....ugh, more to worry about.....


----------



## Leliforever (Mar 14, 2010)

DO we know the release date?
I'm so excited about the new ones cause I hate labeling and the new ones I think would look better (plus  I love the new quad design!)


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about this.  It will be a total hit or miss for me.  Clear cover= major mess but the SCF packaging was kinda cute.  Blah, I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 7, 2010)

Just dropped in on the MAC website. Guess what the new Quads are up! They look just like the Spring Color Forecast ones! The only thing is I don't see a little slot to let you remove the eyeshadows. Bummer! If anyone has seen them IRL yet please tell us more about them.
M·A·C Cosmetics | Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4


----------



## Folie (Jun 7, 2010)

If they make the 15 like this, I'm restocking on the old ones. No mi gusta.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2010)

ye if they do thye 15 pan palettes in this new design i will deffo buy some. i prefer the clear lids!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Just dropped in on the MAC website. Guess what the new Quads are up! They look just like the Spring Color Forecast ones! The only thing is I don't see a little slot to let you remove the eyeshadows. Bummer! If anyone has seen them IRL yet please tell us more about them.
M·A·C Cosmetics | Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4_

 
that looks like it has something in the middle of the slot that.. maybe you push up on from underneath to pop the pan up?


----------



## xSarAAHH (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_I did prefer the old palette. I hate the way clear lids look when they get scratched and dirty. I dont like the way you cant really take out the inserts in the new style and I have heard that these new style cases break a lot easier if dropped. Im also not too mad about the magnetic opening/closing mechanism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I shall be stocking up on the old style palettes it seems!_

 
I agree 100%
They look so bad when they're scratched and they're unprofessional looking - can someone please post a pic?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2010)

I really want 15 pan palettes with clear lids. I am tired of opening the darn thing to see which one it is. I have 6 already. Bring on the clear lids!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_that looks like it has something in the middle of the slot that.. maybe you push up on from underneath to pop the pan up?_

 
I noticed that as well, there is definitely something silver looking in the middle of the slot. Gosh I hope it's something that will help us to get our pans out!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I really want 15 pan palettes with clear lids. I am tired of opening the darn thing to see which one it is. I have 6 already. Bring on the clear lids!_

 

I agree!! I wish they would hurry the heck up. I've been waiting forever it seems.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew about the quads, but not about the 15-E/S palette. It would be awesome (IMO) if MAC kept both - the one with clear lid and the one with solid black lid -, instead of replacing the old ones for the new ones. I love mine and I don't like the idea of the clear lid - if I wanted that, I'd buy Z Palettes instead.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew about the quads, but not about the 15-E/S palette. It would be awesome (IMO) if MAC kept both - the one with clear lid and the one with solid black lid -, instead of replacing the old ones for the new ones. I love mine and I don't like the idea of the clear lid - if I wanted that, I'd buy Z Palettes instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Z-Palettes are made of cardboard and have no dividers. But I get where you are coming from.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Z-Palettes are made of cardboard and have no dividers. But I get where you are coming from._

 
I know that... Maybe I'm just being too dramatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really love mine and would prefer to keep that way. Well, I'll have to adapt to the changes then.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm kind of attached to the current 15 pan palettes. I like them all to match so if I had to get ones with clear lids, I would end up having to replace them all. So far my quad with the clear lid isn't too dirty, but I can see some scratches already and they drive me crazy.


----------



## courters (Jun 10, 2010)

There's some pics of the new quads on karlasugar.net with her Digi-Pops review (not affiliated) -->MAC Digi-Pops - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself  Scroll down a bit to see the quads.

Looks like the middle part pops out somehow and then there are holes to push the shadows out?  Still kinda confused though...how do you get the middle part out?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer the solid black pallets. They work for my labeling system.


----------



## Folie (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_





 I prefer the solid black pallets. They work for my labeling system._

 

I agree. Plus, I think a lot of people overestimating their MAC skills. There's no way you'd could eye every color and know the name. I've seen gurus try it on Youtube and mess up half the names.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I agree. Plus, I think a lot of people overestimating their MAC skills. There's no way you'd could eye every color and know the name. I've seen gurus try it on Youtube and mess up half the names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I, myself am pretty awesome at it. I actually grab a shadow for a customer next to me when even the MA is searching for the color. Of course, that's not to say I'm correct 100% of the time, though. 
I think this design is more for those who do the magnetic strip and label underneath the pot thing. My palette is so ghetto b/c I glue or tape my pans in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really want this new palette, though because it makes it easier for me to see the colors. So I'll either have to jump on the magnetic stip bandwagon or make a list somewhere. That or put labels underneath the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 11, 2010)

Exactly ^ I'd be making a list or labeling underneath too and I don't like the sound of any of that!


----------



## Folie (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I, myself am pretty awesome at it. I actually grab a shadow for a customer next to me when even the MA is searching for the color. Of course, that's not to say I'm correct 100% of the time, though. 
I think this design is more for those who do the magnetic strip and label underneath the pot thing. My palette is so ghetto b/c I glue or tape my pans in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really want this new palette, though because it makes it easier for me to see the colors. So I'll either have to jump on the magnetic stip bandwagon or make a list somewhere. That or put labels underneath the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

When you use glue, how do you get the pan out when it's empty?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmm.. The new system with the dividers as a tray that picks up doesn't really support the underneath-the-pan labeling system either, since picking up single pans will be hard (impossible even).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I agree. Plus, I think a lot of people overestimating their MAC skills. There's no way you'd could eye every color and know the name. I've seen gurus try it on Youtube and mess up half the names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What difference does it make if you can remember the exact names of everything unless you need to name products for an audience (like on YT)? As far as putting ones own or a clients makeup on, it doesn't really matter if you are using "a blue-green shimmery color" or "Steamy".


----------



## Folie (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Hmm.. The new system with the dividers as a tray that picks up doesn't really support the underneath-the-pan labeling system either, since picking up single pans will be hard (impossible even).



What difference does it make if you can remember the exact names of everything unless you need to name products for an audience (like on YT)? As far as putting ones own or a clients makeup on, it doesn't really matter if you are using "a blue-green shimmery color" or "Steamy"._

 

It's just seems to me a lot of the colors look similar in the pan, but look completely different on. So, eyeing it might not give you the color and/or finish you want. There's been a few colors imo that look different on than in the pan in general. IMO, Blue Flame and Contrast look exactly the same to me in the pan, but not on. Just one example. I like to know what I'm wearing. So, for me labeling is a must.


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

are there any pictures of the new 15-pan ones yet?


----------



## Leliforever (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_are there any pictures of the new 15-pan ones yet?_

 
sunnysideup11100 on Youtube bought a quad and she was given the new design but what about the 15 pan?


----------



## blusherie (Jun 22, 2010)

The new quads are up for sale on the MAC US site! No more old quads! Does anyone know if the pans are easy to move around in these palettes??


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jun 24, 2010)

I purchased a Quad a few days ago, and was given the new one.  Personally I think the e/s are easier to pop out and move around in the new one.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jun 24, 2010)

*To be honest..I have 10 of the old design MAC 15 palettes..I rather have the new ones due to the fact that I constantly change my eyeshadows which in return leaves all the gooey nasty stuff left behind from the labeling it would be nice to pick a palette up and not worry about the stickiness and im not to worried about the eyeshadow fallout left behind i usually after im done I blow off the remaining away and I constantly wipe my makeup off after each use..*


----------



## darae (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PoshCupcake* 

 
_I purchased a Quad a few days ago, and was given the new one.  Personally I think the e/s are easier to pop out and move around in the new one._

 
wow i must be brain farting badly because i cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the eyeshadows out of the new quad.. T.T

a little help please?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 30, 2010)

You pick up the whole insert/divider part, and then push the pans out from underneath.

Karla's pictures towards the end of this post might be helpful.

Unless you are talking about a premade quad, in which case I don't think we have quite figured out how to depot them without breaking the quad yet.


----------



## rayne. (Jul 5, 2010)

are there any pictures of the new 15 palettes? i personally only use quads (i have.. 7 of them, LOL. i'm trying to limit the amount of colours i get but i'm trying to get a quad of each colour) & now i have half the old style & half the new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iirc, i remember seeing this palette that was 3 x 4? it looked really interesting but i don't remember where it was from.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2010)

Any updated news on the new 15 pan palette?  I really need one.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 11, 2010)

*What happened to the new Pro Palettes?*

Does anyone know anything about the new pro palettes? Are they still coming and when? What's the latest about this?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the new Pro Palettes?*

idd like to know too. we heard about them all the way back with colour craft!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the new Pro Palettes?*

You can order the new quads online(us) but I haven't heard anything about a new 15 palette.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the new Pro Palettes?*

*merging with existing thread*


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 22, 2010)

I asked at my local MAC counter, and one of the ladys there told me, there would be no new 15 palettes. Only quads.

I just can't imagine, that mac would have so different quads and 15 palettes, if that's true?


----------



## CajunFille' (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I asked at my local MAC counter, and one of the ladys there told me, there would be no new 15 palettes. Only quads.

I just can't imagine, that mac would have so different quads and 15 palettes, if that's true?_

 

Oh, I hope it's not true. I want the clear 15 palettes. I will be asking about this when I go pick up my Fabulous Feline things Thursday.

I agree the quads and 15 palettes will be weird looking if left the same. I like my stuff to match.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just ordered 2 15-pan palettes at the end of last week and received them earlier this week and they were normal, no clear lid. I hope they were just re-vamping only the quads, b/c clear lids on the 15-pan or blush palette is quite impractical. 

If anything I wished they make them more durable. I had to order because the hinge on one palette cracked off and the lid is broken now (like a crappy Motorola flip phone, lol). Too bad they're not made with rubber like with Nars products, lol.


----------



## CajunFille' (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! I went to the Fabulous Feline release today and spent waaay to much money. The new goodies were irresistible, but anyway, that's for another thread. As promised, today I asked my favorite MA about the new 15 pro pans. She said that she didn't know an exact date of when they would be released, but that they will definitely be changing to the new design. She also said that she was sure that it would be released before the end of the year. 

So, just to make sure I also called the MAC customer service line. The lady there said that the palettes will be changed to the new design, and that she would imagine that they will probably be released sometime in the fall. I asked her if she was for sure that they would be released before the end of the year, and she said definitely before the new year. She explained that the reason for the long wait was because the old stock had to be sold first. Then the new will come out.

Sorry, I couldn't get a definite date, but at least we have a better idea of when. I can't wait!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 28, 2010)

I just bought a new 4-pan palette today and I like it better than the old ones. I can't wait to see the 15-pans... I'll definitely need one


----------



## redambition (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok guys, so I finally opened the quad that I bought in a haul the other week... and lo and behold, it's the new style! I was a bit miffed as this thread had turned me off them, but I found a really, really easy way of getting the insert out!

Ok... pic deconstruction time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First up, the quad with the insert in. (Please ignore the fingerprints)





Once you wrestle out the insert, you can see the base of the quad is _not_ flat. It's also not magnetised - the insert is the bit that's magnetised. This has ruined my dreams of having a flat, magnetic palette from MAC that I haven't had to MacGyver.

There is a large, wide ridge across the middle of the quad.





So... looking at this ridge got me thinking. What if the ridge is instrumental in how the insert is removed? Turns out it is. Put the insert back in. Now... put your finger in between the two pan slots either at the top (hinge) or bottom (closure) section of the quad and push in.





The ridge acts like the fulcrum of a lever (*cough*sciencetalk*cough*) and the other side of the insert will pop up.





It will stay popped up, allowing you to easily remove the insert, even if there are shadows in it - you don't ever have to touch the shadows to do it.





So there you go guys... hope this helps you out! This way of getting the insert out is super easy. I've now decided I love this quad - it's much prettier than the old one.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 6, 2010)

So I picked at my new style pre-made Leopard Luxe quad from Fabulous Feelines for a while the other day, and basically it will be _very hard_ or impossible to get the pans out of it without shattering the e/s or breaking the quad. I tried to inject a bunch of alcohol underneath the pans to see if I could loosen them that way, but no dice.

Here's a vid that shows how the new premade quads are built. It sucks that they are not the same as the empty ones.
YouTube - Tips: De-potting MACs NEW Eyeshadow Quads


----------



## CaliGrown (Oct 16, 2010)

I just talked to one of the MAs I know and she told me that they haven't heard anything about a new 15 palette. And they just went to update maybe 2 weeks ago. I hope they don't change them. I really like the ones they have now.


----------



## kiss (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a dissapointment they are changing them. It will look cheaper and unprofessional in my opinion. I will pick up a blush palette before they do.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2010)

I dying for the new palettes,but I can't believe it until I see it. There's been talk of it forever. I have 6 Mac palettes and I am so sick of opening them up to see which one I need. I can do without labels because I know my shadows so well that I can just look and tell which one it is. Come on Mac!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

i'd still like to get a 15 pan palette with a clear lid. it would make my life so much easier!!


----------



## lolcats (Oct 17, 2010)

Clear plastic to me looks cheap and tacky. I only have one e/s palette, and although I don't have much money I am thinking about buying another 1 or 2 e/s ones and mayb 1 or 2 blush ones, although if they are not easily available in the USA yet hopefully I will have some more time before they hit the UK.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Oct 17, 2010)

id hate it if mac changed the 15 palettes to a similar design of the new quads.  i can't stand the inserts on the new quads!!  its so hard to get shadows out.   if mac decides to change the palettes i'm stocking up on the current one. i have labels on the outside of my palette so i know if i have neutrals, highlights, or whatever in them.  i already know whats in each palette anyway so it doesn't bother me much


  	if you're interested in palettes with clear tops, you should invest in z-palettes.  they're a little more expensive than mac but you won't have to deal with popping trays or anything. apparently, they're more durable as well.

  	http://www.zpalette.com/wposc/product_info.php?products_id=29

  	the other option is the unii palette which is the price of like 2 mac palettes..too expensive for me personally.

  	xsparkage did a great review comparing all 3 palettes

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7CN1TvZg8w

  	HTH!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 27, 2010)

I just checked the MAC website.  The quad palettes do have the new clear lids, but the picture they show of the15-pan palette is still showing the solid, black lid.


----------

